

I'm mad for gitlibs - elb0w
http://xen.elbowrage.com/gitlibs?s=2
I give you gitlibs! Like madlibs for git, this is not polished at all and will probably break. If there is any interest could be fun to make this a web interface where you could upload your stories and tie into github.. or not. Right now its just tied to the mojolicious repo
======
elb0w
Disclaimer: Its running on a dev server that may go down. If there is any
interest at all I can put it on a more durable system

